# 2015 Nissan Murano MPG



## Darius1980 (May 10, 2015)

For some reason the average MPG I'm getting after every trip is not higher then 11-13 MPG and I'm really trying to drive economically, does anyone else is experiencing the same problem? I'm driving mostly in the city but I think it spouse to be closer to 20 MPG right?


----------



## johnsh12345 (May 10, 2015)

my 2014 murano average MPG is 19.9, most high way. I barely drive in city. I feel the most economy speed is 60, my suggestion is try gave a trip on high way and c what the MPG would be. if u always stuck in traffic, 11-13 MPG sound normal to me.


----------



## MuranoD (Jan 6, 2015)

my record for mixed driving in my 2015 murano is 31.7 MPG. no idea how i got that. the closest i've been able to get to since then has been 29.4MPG


----------



## AndyMac (Mar 19, 2009)

I've had my 2015 Murano Platinum for three months. My average is about 25.47mpg. I peaked at 31.63 driving from Flagstaff to Albuquerque but I'm pretty sure that's all downhill on I40.


----------



## Driller (Jan 30, 2015)

My best has been 29.3 on a highway run. I am letting the average thing go and after 500 miles it is @ 23 for mixed driving, but I do a lot of short hops that only get 14 or so.


----------



## AndyMac (Mar 19, 2009)

I think it's usually low compared to my calculated mileage when I fill up. It's not off by much.


----------



## dblake (Aug 8, 2015)

My Murano averaged 27.6 MPG as of now. Mainly highwat.


----------

